# Antivirus wont install



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello,

I have a PC, out of all of them Symantec antivirus wont install on this one. What i did was uninstall the previous one (i dont know what version it had previously) went into program folder, deleted everything in there that said symantec, went into common files folder, deleted symantec in there. Then went to regedit and deleted everything that said symantec. so now it was completely cleared, now i go and try to install symantec antivirus version 10.1 5 and for some reason, everything seems to install just fine untill it gets to Roll back option, then the bars go backgrounds, and shows up on the screen "the wizard was interrupted before symantec antivirus could install completely..." this is an unmanaged license, made sure it was ok and everything, tried it on another PC and it worked fine. for unmanaged i checked everything such as "run live security" and "auto update" etc. PLEASE help i looked up everything on symantecs site and nothing about it.


----------



## kellywright (Aug 6, 2007)

It is still possible that Symantec leaves some traces in the Registry. Deleting Norton products may actually be pain in the ***... I believe their website provides some sort of tool to uninstall Symantec correctly. If not, then I'd suggest scanning Windows registry for errors (you may be good with free scanner provided by Eusing cleaner).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I had the same issue with the Symantec 2006 AV, it wouldn't install on two different machines. I still have the CD on the shelf.


----------

